# Art styles you like/dislike and MBTI type?



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Type: INFJ

I'm not the biggest fan of paintings, but there are some that really stand out to me. In particular, the paintings of Edvard Munch (you'll recognize his painting, The Scream) really stand out to me. His paintings would fall under the expressionistic type, which seek to portray the world from a very singular and subjective viewpoint, eschewing realism for distortion.

The art style I like the least would have to be minimalism. I remember going to a big museum in Chicago once and having to control my laughter as I gazed upon an entire room full of paintings that had like maybe one or two colors. Like there was this painting that was just the color red. In my opinion that's pretty sad.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

ESFJ and my favorite artists are Mark Kostabi:








and Keith Haring:








I love surrealism and pop art.


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

INTJ
For paintings, definitely the Renaissance period, particularly Caravaggio's works. For statues and sculpture, the Late Classical and Hellenistic periods. For music, the Romantic era.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I like a lot of different styles. One that stood out to me as a child at the Tate was Ophelia by John Everett Millais. Otherwise, I wouldn't say I have a specific style of art that I like. Much like music, I like it piecemeal.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

ISFP and I love all and any kind of art. I can see the beauty in almost everything.
I say "almost" because I cannot see the beauty in... ugh... "rice."


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

INTP

I like mythological sculptures and sketches.

I don't particularly dislike any type of art.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

ISFJ. I like a lot of different kinds of art, but anything abstract I can't stand.


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

INTP- Pre-Raphaelite, Romantic era (style, not emotion). I prefer not necessarily realism, but representational art to abstract.


----------



## Dragon Rider (Sep 8, 2014)

INFP

Really love abstract art. My imagination tends to go wild when I'm trying to figure out what caused the painter to flick his brush in a certain way to create that arc. Were they angry? Hurt? Listening to an awesome song and making their hand dance to its rythem?

Realism doesn't interest me all that much. I admire the painters dedication to the details and how well they can replicate what they see but personally, I can't see where the creativity is derived. Photos can do justice for realistic pictures so I don't see a need for realistic paintings.


----------



## zeelf (Aug 7, 2014)

INTP.

I'm a huge fan of Munch, Klimt (toooo much gold but too much awesomeness to let it bother me) and Schiele. I also have a soft spot for Vermeer and Caravaggio. But Schiele has to be my absolute favourite. There's something very raw about expressionism that resonates with me and with how I view human emotion.

I also enjoy minimalism and abstract art a lot. I enjoy the serenity. And the Ne trips. I completely agree with:



Dragon Rider said:


> Really love abstract art. My imagination tends to go wild when I'm trying to figure out what caused the painter to flick his brush in a certain way to create that arc. Were they angry? Hurt? Listening to an awesome song and making their hand dance to its rythem?
> 
> Realism doesn't interest me all that much. I admire the painters dedication to the details and how well they can replicate what they see but personally, I can't see where the creativity is derived. Photos can do justice for realistic pictures so I don't see a need for realistic paintings.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Eckis said:


> ISFJ. I like a lot of different kinds of art, but anything abstract I can't stand.


I see some abstractness in your choice of avatar.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> I see some abstractness in your choice of avatar.


Please enlighten me.


----------



## stephybear (Oct 27, 2014)

My favorite type of art is what is called "Lowbrow" art. My favorite lowbrow artist is Camille Rose Garcia. I really dislike still-life.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

ENTP, not a huge fan of traditional art though I do enjoy some of it. I enjoy creative graphic design and architecture.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enfp- I like surrealism, modernism and Impressionism


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I like a lot of art. Impressionism and post-impressionism are probably my favorite periods. I love the way Monet studied light, and they experimented with color.

A few modern artists stick in my mind, though I don't like a lot of modern art. But Janine Antoni is interesting. There's something about how she puts her body into her work so intimately, like painting the floor with hair dye is a great compilation of images...from mopping the floor, to dying the hair, to being the object used to cleanse...and being close to the ground and beneath. And it's interesting how process oriented her work is.

And I always liked the idea of The Holy Virgin Mary by Chris Ofili, not because I like the idea of desecrating an image of divine motherhood, but because it raises questions to me about how we value things. For example, I feel like elephant dung is also something pretty amazing...and it's fertile and dark. And then female genitals are what birth children...so I don't think there's anything inherently offensive in either of them, though it's how we value them. (Though I can see how many people would be offended, and certainly it's shocking looking.)

I don't really like most modern art for the aesthetic value. Much of it is not beautiful to look at, but causes thinking.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... I love Roberto Matta. Imagine a hybrid of Salvador Dali and Vassily Kandinsky who are both amazing, coupled with an impeccable sense of color and form. Very kinetic and very chaotic. There's also a Lithuanian composer and painted I'm particularly fond of, Mikalojus Ciurlionis, who things like a musician and introduces an interesting sense of temporal symmetry to his painting. I like a lot of the fauvist/cubist and impressionist painters. I like to push the envelope but ...

... I have a certain level of depravity I cannot cross in any art. People who paint rotting flesh, torture and sexual violence. Or guys like Istvan Kantor running around museums and painting the walls with their own blood. Why? How is this innovative or edgy?

... enfp, identified as entp in the past.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I think the artists that has had the most influence on me from childhood and further was Theodor Kittelsen, Edvard Munch, Gustave Dore, Vincent Van Gogh, Gustav Klimt, Claude Monet and Frida Kahlo. When I was little, I felt like I was the person in the painting Skrik/Scream. I love robots and technology, specifically I love the environment and the aliens from Alien (1979). I like gargoyles and their monstrous faces. I like old oil paintings containing angels. Especially Theodor Kittelsen and his drawings and illustrations of Svartedauden/The Black Plague has emotionally influenced me. When I was little, I found an old book with many of his drawings and poetry about The Black Plague. It was quite terrifying and fascinating.

I wish there was no art I could dislike, but I do not admire or enjoy pop art and minimalism.


----------



## zeelf (Aug 7, 2014)

meltedsorbet said:


> I don't really like most modern art for the aesthetic value. Much of it is not beautiful to look at, but causes thinking.


I love this. Touché.


----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)

ENFJ - For mediums, I enjoy "mixed-media", so that could mean a myriad of things. If there's a play on perspective, a touch of surreal, even bordering absurd, it catches my eye and can intrigue me. *Aaron Jasinski*, *Mary Blair* ('40s Disney concept artist), and *Lane Smith* all have a sort of whimsical story-telling about their artwork. Colourful, authentic surrealism is such a feast for the eyes. : )



















I'm also partial to Victorian/Renaissance art, and enjoy the modern, macabre twists that *Michael Hussar* and *Danny Malboeuf* apply. 













Others muses include McKean, Chris Sanders (creator of Toothless the dragon), J. Scott Campbell (Sydney Savage), Gustave Dore, Winsor McCay (the original Nemo in Slumberland comics), Poly Bernatene, Milo Manara (Italian erotic comic illustrator), Everett Peck (creator of Duckman), among so many others.

I agree about minimalism; its the only style I can have trouble enjoying/comprehending the appeal of at times - abstract-minimalism in particular, for example: Jackson Pollock's semi-minimalist/"pop-art" expressionism. Perhaps I just don't _feel_ it. His craft is not nearly as inspiring as his process, his life story is interesting in general. But I enjoy Van Tame's abstract artwork a lot.


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

Something that represents escapism and figurative.

Also, white ceramics are always sexy.

INFP.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Art styles I don't care for : 
* *















Art styles I like (just quick examples but along the lines of) : 

* *


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

i'm an INFP and i like a little of most types of art but my absolute favorites are symbolism, art deco, art nouveau, expressionism and surrealism. i really love assemblage and collage too. i don't really like minimalism and pop art for the most part but can respect some of the ideas behind it...

favorite artists are: bruce conner, leonora carrington, francis bacon, kiki smith, william blake, egon schiele, joel-peter witkin, remedios varo, leonor fini, aubrey beardsley, gustave dore, etc etc i could go on and on. :wink:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I like Baroque, Rococo, and some of the Modernists. I hate Post Modern anything, with the exception of equal human rights, with all of my soul. I also am not a huge fan of abstract.



I also like classical sculpture and 18th-19th century architecture. 

ISFP


----------



## Besta Sadia (May 21, 2015)

INFP. I've noticed that most art movements that attract me in literature fail to attract me in painting, and vice-versa. I love baroque and romantic paintings, can't stand baroque literature. Expressionist literature is great, expressionist painting doesn't really speak to me.

My favourite painter would have to be Jan Steen. The incredible span of details, the love of chaos, the flawless execution along with some subtle cheeky humor make him hard to ever be topped. I found myself staring at his _The Drunken Couple_ painting at the Rijksmuseum longer than any piece of art in there.

Here's an interesting test to figure out your art preferences: personality-testing.info/tests/APS.php


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

INFJ

Pop surrealism
Landscape a la Turner
decorative arts (jewelry, china, flatware, furniture, etc.)
some impressionism
some modern
some Dutch old master


----------



## redspades (Jan 20, 2015)

INTJ - I like minimalism and colorful modern art.


----------

